# Relative humidity for emersed growth



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

For those of you who measure relative humidity in your emersed crypts setups, I was wondering what your average values are.

My hygrometer currently indicates an rh of 90%. Does anyone think this is too high for long term maintenance?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

80+% or so for me is a good value.

-Gordon


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Gordonrichards said:


> 80+% or so for me is a good value.
> 
> -Gordon


Near 100% is fine.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't let it get too dry. I find that just leaving the glass lid down, I get enough humidity to grow any crypt emersed. I've got about 15 different species in my collection so far, and I'm just getting started.

Make sure the are no dead organics. See a dead leaf? trim it off. Be mindful of fungus. Once a week I mist my crypts. Water level stays around 2-3 inches, and requires more water every 3 weeks. Most species are fine emersed, but remember ROT can happy anywhere. Organics organics organics.

-Gordon


----------

